

Show HN: Smarter, better news for everyone - logotype
http://read.navize.com

======
devinharold
I think it is great! My ownly grief is, while scrolling in the accordion, I
loose the minimize btn at the top... perhaps make those titles and + / \- btns
sticky? So if you have an abundance of sidebar content, a user may easily
minimize that information once more. I also noticed you have categories, yet
no category tags on your Article Details page... I think this would be pretty
useful for your users to click through to the entire category from here, and
it would make browsing a bit more smooth. So far, it looks really great from a
UI perspective!

~~~
dennyshess
I love the tag input. Let's tackle that soon!

------
logotype
Hi, this is Victor at Navize. We want everyone to try out our news platform,
to gather feedback from a broader user base than our earliest beta testers. No
sign-up. Please try it out, and we gladly appreciate if you could submit some
feedback. Hope you'll like the service - we have lots of great ideas +
improvements in the works, and we're working as hard as we can!

~~~
dennyshess
Joining Victor here and want to welcome everybody to our new creation. We
really believe that news reader need a new approach and so we created
navize.com

On top of that we work on some pretty cool additional tools and apps. Keep
looking over and we hope to improve the site as quick as we can.

------
ghobs91
Looks very clean. One thing I would improve is the layout when reading an
article. Having further reading on the right is useful, but takes up too much
space, and makes the main focus, the actual content, too cramped and difficult
to read. I would make further reading a little smaller, and have latest news
on the left be minimized by default.

~~~
logotype
Yes, we'll improve on this soon, as well as better navigation. Thanks!

------
logotype
We just launched a new feature, videos. Videos are always matched with an
article, based on context. Check it out! Many more features in the works. Also
incredibly excited by a partnership we'll announce soon.

------
nicktivity
This is amazing. Clean design and I like it. Further Reading is useful +1
However, the scrolling is not smooth enough on Chrome / Firefox. Fine on
Safari though. Looking forward to more Sources especially non-English like
Traditional Chinese :)

~~~
desynch
This site is really great. It's a pleasure to read the news. It appears the
scrolling is slow because of some images are very hi-res.

~~~
logotype
This has now been fixed. We only show lower resolution images now.

------
Jozsef_Deak
The clean design and smooth little animations give a great UX, yet it's clean
and keeps the focus on the content. Looking forward seeing this product
evolving.

------
mimoottter
It looks great and cool. And it's quite useful for me. I like the "Further
Reading" column which really helps to explain more.

~~~
logotype
Thanks :) We've spent a lot of time on this feature, and we'll launch many
more "cards" soon.

------
neonite
Seems really interesting. I have just spent a while on it and see great
potential in this!

